# Counsel to perplexed sinners (Theodorus VanderGroe)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 14, 2021)

We may therefore give a poor and perplexed sinner no other counsel than by saying to him: “Your misery and condemnation are so great that all creatures in heaven or on earth will not be able to help you. Only the Lord Jesus Christ, God’s only begotten Son, is able to do so. He is for you the only redeemer, deliverer, and saviour, and therefore, believe! Believe in Him, ‘and thou shalt be saved’ (Acts 16:31).”

Theodorus VanderGroe, _The Christian’s Only Comfort in Life and Death: An Exposition of the Heidelberg Catechism_, trans. Bartel Elshout, ed. Joel R. Beeke (1838-44; 2 vols, Grand Rapids MI: Reformation Heritage Books, 2016), 1: 93.


----------

